# Zimbee



## Stephenpbird (May 22, 2011)

GDabbs said:


> Hello all from Zimbabwe. A lot to learn!


Hello GDabbs

Welcome to beesource. You will find most of what you need to learn here and then some. Just search for it. What type of Bees do you have there? Are they the true African type or are they Imports?


----------



## GDabbs (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi Stephen, thanks for the welcome. I look forward to gleaning much advice from those more experienced than I. 
To answer your question. In Zim we get the Western Honeybee commonly called the African bee - Apia mellidea scutellata.


----------



## GDabbs (Jan 3, 2017)

Correction.
Apis mellifera scutellata


----------



## GDabbs (Jan 3, 2017)

As far as I know they are a true African type.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Mhoro-
I hope that's right for you, Wiki says there are a bunch of languages to choose from.

Funny, we are afraid of those scutella bees, they, or more precisely their hybrid with European bees, have killed people here. Yet you see documentary videos of African people, off to rob honey from wild hives in shorts and T shirts and equipped with a bucket for the honey and a bundle of local vegetation to burn for smoke. By our reckoning they should never return, yet they do. Perhaps those bees are nicer there, or the people more rugged.
Bill


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## GDabbs (Jan 3, 2017)

whiskers said:


> Mhoro-
> I hope that's right for you, Wiki says there are a bunch of languages to choose from.
> 
> Funny, we are afraid of those scutella bees, they, or more precisely their hybrid with European bees, have killed people here. Yet you see documentary videos of African people, off to rob honey from wild hives in shorts and T shirts and equipped with a bucket for the honey and a bundle of local vegetation to burn for smoke. By our reckoning they should never return, yet they do. Perhaps those bees are nicer there, or the people more rugged.
> Bill


Many thanks Whiskers,
"Mhoro" or Mangwanani is correct.
Many thanks for the welcome
GD


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source.


----------

